# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  أسماء الصحابة الجهنيين ممن بايع تحت الشجرة بيعة الرضوان من قبيلة جهينة

## مصعب الجهني

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 


*أسماء الصحابة الجهنيين ممن بايع تحت الشجرة بيعة الرضوان من قبيلة جهينة* *قال الأخ النسابة أبو صفوان المرواني الجهني في كتابه: [ تاريخ جهينة الكبير ] :* 

*فضل هؤلاء الصحابة من القرآن الكريم /*
*قال الله تعالى :* *( لَقَدْ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ إِذْ يُبَايِعُونَكَ تَحْتَ الشَّجَرَةِ )*
*وقال تبارك وتعالى :* *( إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يُبَايِعُونَكَ إِنَّمَا يُبَايِعُونَ اللَّهَ يَدُ اللَّهِ فَوْقَ* *أَيْدِيهِمْ )* 

*فضل هؤلاء الصحابة من السنة النبوية /*
*قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عن هؤلاء الصحابة الأشاوس:* *[ أنتم اليوم خير أهل الأرض ]** رواه البخاري* 
*وعن النبي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال:* *[ لا يدخل النار أحد ممن بايع تحت الشجرة** ]* *رواه مسلم*

*بعض أسماء الصحابة الجهنيين ممن بايع تحت الشجرة بيعة الرضوان من قبيلة جهينة /* 
*شهد بيعة الحديبية مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عدد كبير من صحابة رسول الله من جهينة ، إلا أنه لم تصلنا أسمائهم ، ولم أجد من علماء السلف مَّن عدد أسماء الصحابة الذين شهدوا بيعة الرضوان ؛ وإنما ذكروا أعدادهم بنحو من ألف وأربعمائة صحابي ، وحكى* *السيوطي بكتابه در السحابة فيمن دخل مصر من الصحابة : قال ابن الربيع:* *ذكر ابن وزير : أنه دخل مع عمرو بن العاص من بلي ممن بايع تحت الشجرة مائة رجل ؛**والمقلل يقول: سبعون رجلاً .* 

*تسمية الصحابة أصحاب الشجرة من قبيلة جهينة :*
*1-* *جندب بن مكيث الجهني -* *رضي الله تعالى عنه*
*2-* *رافع بن مكيث الجهني* *- رضي الله عنه*
*3-* *أبو ضبيس الجهني -* *رضي الله عنه*
*4-* *تميم بن ربيعة بن عوف الجهني -* *رضي الله عنه* 
*5-* *زيد بن خالد الجهني* *- رضي الله عنه*
*6-* *عمرو بن عوف الجهني* *- رضي الله تعالى عنه*
*7-* *عـبيد أبو عاصم الجهني -* *رضي الله عنه* 
*8-* *معاذ بن أنس الجهني* *- رضي الله عنه*
*9-* *أبو الغادية الجهني* *- رضي الله عنه*
*10-* *سويد بن صخر الجهني -* *رضي الله عنه*

----------

